# Noob Question



## Kevin Alexander (3 Sep 2013)

Hi Guys

Bike has come today and I am wondering how the gears work as there is very little info in the manual. On my mountain bike I have 4 sets of gears, 2 per hand, one to make it harder and one to make it easier. One my cyclocross (Caadx Sora 2014) I have one gear lever per hand, how do I go from a harder resistance to the easiest?

Thanks


----------



## HorTs (3 Sep 2013)

You press the whole brake lever in (towards the centre of the handlebars) to move in 1 direction and the paddle (just inside the lever) to go in the other direction.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (3 Sep 2013)

Thanks mate, just tried it and it worked fine. Bit awkward with me just learning MTB brakes


----------



## HorTs (3 Sep 2013)

You'll get used to it, and it will become second nature.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (3 Sep 2013)

Yeah just went out again on it just round the block when it was quiet, when I go through the right hand gears and then mover over to the left, it get a bit rattly but I did read that this happens. But yeah getting used to it, need better pedals first though


----------

